# Shaking head possibly be a happy thing



## lauratunes12 (Jan 12, 2013)

Can bunnies shaking their heads ever be a happy thing? When I came downstairs to feed Faith this morning, she shook her head, then I opened up her cage and she shook her head for several seconds then twitched up like a mini binky then started munching on the hay I gave her. She seems otherwise fine, so could this just be a sign of happiness? Or would it be something more serious?


----------



## JBun (Jan 12, 2013)

Yep, that sounds like a happy bunny head shake. When they shake their head accompanied with binkies, popcorning, and zoomies, then it's part of their playing. You'll also see her kind of do it with her body too, along with mini hops. All happy things. Usually the head shaking with ear problems will seem more obvious that your rabbit seems bugged or irritated about somthing. It may also be accompanied by scratching as well, and the head shaking may be more repetitive and vigorous.


----------



## qtipthebun (Jan 13, 2013)

We call it the lazy bunny ear binky....it's so cute!


----------



## Dandy&Tuli4693 (Jul 21, 2021)

I have two bunnys, Dandy and Tuli.
Tuli is a 6yo mini lop and Dandy is a 4month lionhead.
Tuli is more chill now since she getting older but dandy always does the small jump happy head shake combo whenever I sit down 
So yes I'm pretty sure your bunnys fine because otherwise if you looked in his ear you would see "dirt" that is made from mites.

Meaning if you dont see any "dirt" in his ears then he's perfectly fine and just happy!


----------

